# Tomato soup?



## Imjessiegee (Oct 5, 2017)

I rarely ever have tomato soup in a tin, occasionally I have it as a treat. I gave a tablespoon between the 2 boys in a small bowl for them for a treat dinner, but was wondering if it’s harmful? It’s all green and healthy amounts of sugar, fats and saturates and wee tiny bit high in salt? 

I rarely ever have it, so they will rarely have it. Last time I had a tin was probably a month ago/2months ago.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'd wager it's safe. I mean, when I have hot chocolate I occasionally give the girls a bit, and hot chocolate is much less healthy than tomatoe soup.


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Hehe, I can't help but chuckle at the treats we offer our ratties when we treat ourselves.

Mine have had ice cream, chocolate, pate, cheese, fresh sourdough nibbled from my fingers, fresh egg white straight out of the shell, bits of biscuit, wheetbix and so on...they even licked the saline solution I use to clean Blazys' bumble foot enthusiastically (that was stopped quickly, it is quite salty afterall)

I'm sure they wouldn't say no to hot chocolate or tomato soup either

I'd say 'on occasion' and 'small amounts' are key here


----------



## Imjessiegee (Oct 5, 2017)

Hot chocolate? Ice cream? Seriously?!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Imjessiegee said:


> Hot chocolate? Ice cream? Seriously?!


Why not?

With very few exceptions (alcohol, for instance), I let my rats have a bite or two of whatever I happen to be eating. Generally speaking, if you're willing to put it in your body, a nibble here or there really isn't going to harm your rats. Hot chocolate and ice cream really isn't any worse for rats than it is for us. I wouldn't give them an entire meal of ice cream, but a taste isn't going to hurt them at all.


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Well, if you have fussy eaters it's probably best not to spoil them with ice cream and chocolate as they may refuse to eat their greens afterwards;D

Definitely not an entire meal! I'm talking about a little lick or nibble here or there. They definitely love variety - same as use! We'd be bored, too if all we got to eat all day was, say,cornflakes and carrots.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

In my case, my girls are anything but fussy! They'll eat literally anything, and they always want whatever I have. But when they're in the cage, they have no issue eating their Oxbow lab blocks


----------



## Clove2440 (Sep 5, 2015)

My little ones practically eat everything (including a large amount of my clothing). Most things are generally okay to give your rats, but there are a few foods that aren't great. But, most things are okay in moderation


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't see how tomato soup would be harmful for them. Rats, together with humans, are nature's quintessential mammalian omnivores. Except humans have cultural mediators. e.g. they use technology and cook their foods (there are a few exceptions, like sushi). Ice cream is very sweet and fatty, so feed it in small amounts. The only NO NO NO foods for rats that I have come across are hot and spicy things like peppers (chili, jalapenos etc). Also citrus foods are too acidic for them especially lemons. I love mandarin oranges (I must eat 2-3 pounds/week) and the rats will eat them too but I avoid giving it to them for that reason. Always er on the side of caution, if you're not sure about something don't include it in their diet there are plenty of options for that.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

athenianratdaddy said:


> I don't see how tomato soup would be harmful for them. Rats, together with humans, are nature's quintessential mammalian omnivores. Except humans have cultural mediators. e.g. they use technology and cook their foods (there are a few exceptions, like sushi). Ice cream is very sweet and fatty, so feed it in small amounts. The only NO NO NO foods for rats that I have come across are hot and spicy things like peppers (chili, jalapenos etc). Also citrus foods are too acidic for them especially lemons. I love mandarin oranges (I must eat 2-3 pounds/week) and the rats will eat them too but I avoid giving it to them for that reason. Always er on the side of caution, if you're not sure about something don't include it in their diet there are plenty of options for that.



Its funny, once my girl Shadow snagged a piece of raw garlic (I love the stuff!) from my hands. She then proceeded to take a bite, realize she very much didn't like it, and never touched it again!


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

> The only NO NO NO foods for rats that I have come across are hot and spicy things like peppers (chili, jalapenos etc). Also citrus foods are too acidic for them especially lemons.


Haha, that hasn't stopped mine from trying!
They like our dinner, no matter if spicy or not (well, I cannot eat super spicy so maybe our food is just within their limit) and they always smell and try to carry away fresh lemon from our tree. They do lose interest soon though.



> Its funny, once my girl Shadow snagged a piece of raw garlic (I love the stuff!) from my hands. She then proceeded to take a bite, realize she very much didn't like it, and never touched it again!


My Blazy has done that with fresh ginger


----------



## DirtyOldOpossum (12 mo ago)

Steffy said:


> Well, if you have fussy eaters it's probably best not to spoil them with ice cream and chocolate as they may refuse to eat their greens afterwards;D
> 
> Definitely not an entire meal! I'm talking about a little lick or nibble here or there. They definitely love variety - same as use! We'd be bored, too if all we got to eat all day was, say,cornflakes and carrots.


Yes I agree with this I give my boys soup and stuff (like warm not hot) and they Love it but they're picky so I try to avoid sweet treats to much when I do it's usually fruit and some plain oatmeal with abit of raw honey mixed in (less.then a tea spoon, like a nail full) but I also have 5 Boys and they're very big and live in a mansion 😅


----------

